# Teaching Latin



## rmb (Dec 11, 2004)

I am interested in teaching my nine year old son Latin. Have any of you sucessfully done this?. If you have been able to do this, what was your approach, and what books did you use? At what age did you start?I took Latin in High school, but feel it could be started much earlier. Any thoughts?


----------



## just_grace (Dec 11, 2004)

Latin is a good language to know because I think the Latin txt is older than Sinaiticus....

Love this stuff... I am a big fan of F.F. Bruce.

David




> _Originally posted by rmb_
> I am interested in teaching my nine year old son Latin. Have any of you successfully done this?. If you have been able to do this, what was your approach, and what books did you use? At what age did you start?I took Latin in High school, but feel it could be started much earlier. Any thoughts?


----------



## re4md (Dec 11, 2004)

I taught two years of Latin to my homeschooled son using Latina Christiana. (5th and 6th grade) It was very user friendly (I had never taken Latin myself) and I would highly recommend it. There is a CD to help with pronunciation.

In fourth grade we used English From the Roots Up (very basic and useful Greek and Latin roots). I think it was a good primer to the formal Latin instruction.

I have heard good things about Doug Wilson's Latin course, but I have never seen it. . .


----------

